

I Was Hidden on This Guy’s Hard Drive for Over 6 Years - shahocean
http://petapixel.com/2014/07/15/hidden-guys-hard-drive-6-years/

======
mathattack
I suspect that we aren't far from this type of synchronicity being assisted by
technology. Very cool!

------
bruceb
It would be nice if camera thieves would upload pics from the cameras they
stole.

------
joshdance
This is a crazy awesome story.

------
peterwwillis
I am so jealous. To be that age [17], wandering around a city that foreign and
beautiful? Probably has a profound effect.

